# Sasha - young, female cat - SURREY



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Sasha 
DOB: 11/2012

This is Sasha. She was left behind when her owners were evicted and has had a few litters. These days are over and she has now been spayed. 
She is good with other cats and could live with dogs who are used to cats. 
Sasha is affectionate, although a little shy until she gets to know you. She loves her food and will do anything for Dreamies cat treats! 
She is very clean and always uses her litter tray.

Sasha has been neutered, microchipped, vaccinated, wormed, flea treated and has seen our vet. We ask for a minimum adoption fee of £40 for her.

Located in Old Coulsdon, Surrey

Furry Friends 
[email protected]. 
0751 568 4921 
Furry Friends Animal Rescue


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh Sasha is beautiful :001_wub:
Her face is very Tonk like, a bit pointy with those lovely big ears! 
If I lived nearer I'd be tempted, however I'm sure she will be snapped up


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking for a home!


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

This beautiful girl is still waiting for a home


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh no, I keep coming back to look at her beautiful face :001_wub:
Perhaps another to recommend to Simons cats


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

"All I want for Christmas is a home"


----------



## LadyJ89 (Dec 27, 2014)

Is she still available?


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Sasha is gorgeous - hope she finds a home soon


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Sasha is now in a new home


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

That's great news, she's beautiful. Be happy Sasha.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

She is so beautiful! I am so pleased she has gone to a loving home! Well done!X


----------

